# LH Shotgun for my Lefty Son



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

My 17 year old son wants a new _Left Handed _shotgun for Christmas. He loves duck/goose hunting and wants a 12 gauge. What do you recommend from lower priced to medium priced? I have a Benelli SBE and he loves it. What do you guys recommend and what prices are they going for new.

Thanks.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

If he likes the Benilli and it fits him, you could opt for the M2 which comes in a left handed model....but it doesn't shoot 3.5" shells.

I too am left handed. I shoot a variety of guns, including many right handed models that I have no problems shooting.

For upland I use an over/under, but for waterfowl I shoot the Browning BPS (waterfowl package), and a BPS (turkey package) for the toms. I use an older right hand A-500 for skeet and sporting clays.

I have shot skeet and sporting clays with an M2, but just didn't like the feel of it.

The BPS will only run $450 while an M2 will be over $1000. You can look at a Ruger Red Label o/u for $1000 as well.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Get him the SBE lefty. Get him a gun that will last him a lifetime. No question if he loves yours he'll really love his own.


----------

